# Uncharted,esclusiva PS4



## Z A Z A' (15 Novembre 2013)

Questo è solo un teaser,ma a dicembre avremo maggiori informazioni sull'ultima fatica di Naughty Dog.
Non si sa se il nuovo Uncharted sarà un seguito del terzo capitolo o se avrà una trama a sé stante,ma la cosa certa è una sola: ciao ciao Xbox ONE


----------



## Jino (15 Novembre 2013)

Da poco ho finito la trilogia, fantastica a dir poco. 

Certo però prima che acquisti PS4 passerà molto molto tempo.


----------



## juventino (15 Novembre 2013)

L'idea di un gioco a se stante con un nuovo protagonista mi intriga. Vediamo che succederà.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2013)

Credo che impersoneremo Francis Drake, il pirata.

Novembre 2014 sicuro... e mi sa che mi prenderò anche la PS4 in quella data


----------

